# Gross



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

What would Halloween be without some nasty, gross, disgustingness??

In that spirit I'm going to (attempt to) post this video from YouTube.
Some of you have probably already seen this since it has over 3 million hits, but it's nice and nasty for those of us who like it (Me being a human since/nursing/massage therapist geek, I love it from the medical perspective). Recommendation: Don't watch it with the sound if your really sqweemish...the girl in the background makes it worse than it already is!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Take that guy to the hospital for some antibotics!
That was insane! That was worse that a zombie bite!!
They should have used a breast pump on that thing!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I love it, that video ROCKS!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

You're right DeadRN from a medical perspective it is fascinating, but on the personal side that is the grossest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

...well, that was interesting. I think I'll go vomit now.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with the Gross factor...That's what's known as "Lancing a boil". I had one under my armpit 10 years ago but not anywhere near the size of that thing. All I could think of is how relieved that guy must have felt afterwards cause they hurt like you couldn't imagine.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

niblique71 said:


> I agree with the Gross factor...That's what's known as "Lancing a boil". I had one under my armpit 10 years ago but not anywhere near the size of that thing. All I could think of is how relieved that guy must have felt afterwards cause they hurt like you couldn't imagine.


I figured that whatever it was hurt the crazy! But I can't believe that the person in the video didn't say a THING! Also, I can't believe the woman doing it didn't have gloves on and used an exacto knife!


----------

